# [SOLVED] you need to verify your identity on this pc



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

Hi, hope someone can help.

My dad died recently and it is upsetting my mum to see his hame pop up everytime she boots up so I said I would change it. I decided to simply edit the name of the microsoft live account (keeping the email address, just changing the display name). I know my dads pw etc.

When I signed in to 'live' and tried to edit it asked to verify who I was by sending an email to the alternate address - well my mum has changed her isp and the alternate address is not used (it will probably stop functioning soon). I said I could not verify, it then gave me the option of using another email address which I did. I then verified it and changed the name- all done I thought. I rebooted the machine, but it still showed my dads name?

I then looked in the user accounts bit and next to the account it said I had to update the account as changes had been made. I proceeded with this - it then said I had to verify the account by entering a code that would be sent to the OLD isp email address. I dd this as there is still access to it. I got the code and put it in.

Now it says 'you need to verify your identity on this pc' and then still links to the old isp email address?

I came out of the 'user accounts' thing to check the emails. The old isp email had another email (after the one with the code) which said 'all changes have been cancelled succesfully'? 

I then logged off to discover that now my dads name had been replaced with my mums, which was the whole point of the exercise. But the account remains unverified and I'm a little confused as what to do.

At the minute everything works but will an unverified account stop updates and programs like 'skype' etc?

I know its all a bit long and strange but I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: you need to verify your identity on this pc*

In the past I have had this, the old isp email account should still be valid all you should need to do is go to google and search for the old isp account page and you should be able to log into the account.

for example I had an old AOL account and all I did was type AOL in google, select AOL mail for the list of searches then sign in.


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

*Re: you need to verify your identity on this pc*

This isn't the issue, I can still access the old account. I cannot verify a user account in windows 8, that is the issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: you need to verify your identity on this pc*

This might be what your after User Account Name - Change in Windows 8


----------



## bravepills (May 24, 2007)

*Re: you need to verify your identity on this pc*

It's ok I sorted it.

Joeten yes I found that article. In the end to get verified I removed the old isp email and added a different one online and windows 8 seemed to like that when I tried to verify it again. All sorted I think. Was a strange one one (W8 glitch!)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

